# Lightwieght wheels



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey guys are their any lightwieghts for under a $1,000?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Not that i'm aware of. If you find some post'em.


----------



## alcantar83 (Aug 18, 2009)

D-Force Lightweight Wheels - 04-06 GTO - GTWHEELS - PFYC.com


----------

